# Costa Coffee ?



## jill55 (Feb 19, 2018)

I  see that there is a new range of coffee made with coconut milk . Is this still a no no for us or does anyone have a favourite treat from there that they enjoy ?


----------



## khskel (Feb 19, 2018)

Coconut milk is approx 2.7 g carb per 100ml whole milk is about 4.7 so less carbs than regular.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 19, 2018)

I use Cotsa quite a lot back home. Will be interested in how it goes.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s resisting their cakes that’s more of a problem to me than the kind of milk they serve but good for them for introducing it!


----------



## weecee (Feb 19, 2018)

I find Costa's website really good and gives calorie and carb info for all products so really helpful


----------



## Beck S (Feb 20, 2018)

Costa's website does have all the info you need on there - they're pretty good!

I find the new coconut coffees don't spike me too much, but it's a bit hit and miss so I can't really have them very often at the moment.  Best thing is to give it a go.  They taste good.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2018)

Nobody's coffee spikes me - flat white only has a bit of milk of milk in it - and if caffeine itself spikes people then the milk will make no difference at all.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 20, 2018)

I certainly prefer the taste of Costa coffee to the tax avoiders. I only drink black coffee. The caffeine ups my BG by no more than 1.5 at the most, which I wouldn’t grace with the term ‘spike’ in the great scheme of things.


----------

